# new OZOMULSION bottle



## carobran (Aug 14, 2011)

anybody know what ozomulsiom was,?


----------



## carobran (Aug 14, 2011)

is this a pontil,i dont think it is,looks too round and smooth


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2011)

....not a pontil


----------



## carobran (Aug 14, 2011)

thanx,im gonna get a pontiled bottle yet!!![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------

